# Shipsphoto search



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Shipmates,
I have received a request for any photos of the Vyner Brooke ....out of Singapore 11th Feb 1942 ...sunk by Japanese Imperial Air Force 13th February 1942 in the Ban(g)ka Straits. Master of the Vyner Brooke - Captain R.E. (Tubby) Borton O.B.E. 
Built to carry 12 passengers, she was loaded with 250 wounded and medical staff when sunk. 

Any assistance would be much appreciated by requestor.

Norrie Millen
Webmaster & Immediate Past President 
Naval Club of Toronto

Can anybody help out here? Many thanks.............Oldbosun


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

*Vyner Brooke*

Oldbosun,
The story of the Vyner Brooke can be found on these sites:

http://angellpro.com.au/vynerbrooke.htm Excellent, but sad story.
http://www.awm.gov.au/units/event_302.asp Not bad, just the facts



A picture of a model Vyner Brooke is the nearest I can see:
http://home.freeuk.com/johnmorgan/steam1.jpg

steve


----------



## jbryce (Apr 26, 2004)

It seems that they have still not found a picture of Vyner Brooke
http://www.angellpro.com.au/vynerbrooke.htm#Update


----------



## Norrie Millen (Jun 10, 2005)

*Vyner Brooke*



stevecz said:


> Oldbosun,
> The story of the Vyner Brooke can be found on these sites:
> 
> http://angellpro.com.au/vynerbrooke.htm Excellent, but sad story.
> ...


Hi! Steve,
Many thanks, at least we know what she looked like. I have sent on to original requestor. 
Norrie Millen


----------



## Norrie Millen (Jun 10, 2005)

*Vyner Brooke*



Norrie Millen said:


> Hi! Steve,
> Many thanks, at least we know what she looked like. I have sent on to original requestor.
> Norrie Millen


The person who asked me to try and get a picture is over the moon and estatic about the model picture. She asks if I knew what was inscribed on the plate in front of model. Have you any ideas? She writes "Does it mention the 250 people (Nursing Sisters and wounded it was carrying) Apparently the ship was only registered for 12 passengers!! Where is that model located? and who has copyright to the photo?" Could you reply to me via [email protected] please or anyone else that surfs in that can help. Many thanks


----------



## robbo (Dec 8, 2004)

That's the one Dave. Marched them into the sea and machine gunned them. Sister Vivian Bullwinkle (I think) was the only survivor.


----------

